# Suits



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

My husband's new job has a dress code - suit/tie every day. 

Here his has the same job, but no dress code so he is in pants/golf shirt or even shorts/tshirt in the summer, so the suit thing is a bit foreign 

In your opinion, should he buy his suits in Canada before coming, or only bring a couple then go shopping once in Dubai? Buying them here would allow him to have a his suits tailored and ready to wear once he gets to dubai, but if there are fabric differences (to keep cooler?) or style differences he will be stuck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Gums said:


> My husband's new job has a dress code - suit/tie every day.
> 
> Here his has the same job, but no dress code so he is in pants/golf shirt or even shorts/tshirt in the summer, so the suit thing is a bit foreign
> 
> In your opinion, should he buy his suits in Canada before coming, or only bring a couple then go shopping once in Dubai? Buying them here would allow him to have a his suits tailored and ready to wear once he gets to dubai, but if there are fabric differences (to keep cooler?) or style differences he will be stuck.


Maybe bring a couple of suits over and get the rest done here? There are some excellent tailors in Dubai and very reasonably priced too. Do a search here in the forum and you'll find a few threads about it


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

Thanks! Never even thought to search!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Maybe bring a couple of suits over and get the rest done here? There are some excellent tailors in Dubai and very reasonably priced too. Do a search here in the forum and you'll find *a few threads* about it


I see what you did there


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Dress clothes are very reasonably priced here compared to Canada! Unless you were close to US Outlet malls I would buy everything here!!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

OP, check it --> LINK

Don't know about you, but I am 'Husky' build (not fat, just husky... there is a difference or at least that is what my mom told me  ) and I haven't had much luck with getting clothes made here from scratch by any tailor. I now just bring in a pair of pants, shirt, suit, etc. that I like and have the tailor utilize that as a starting point. They can always make tweaks to it. This way I can still ask for certain things (specific type collars, cuffs, etc.) and I know I will get exact measurements and styles and have the confidence that I will like the fit.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can get him to bring a few suits that fit well and get them remade exactly but in a thinner material more suited to the climate.


----------

